# Usaci kc



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone here attending the usaci show in Platte city this weekend?


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

I should be there, but not to compete.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Cool. I've never been to Platte city


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Won't be there after all. 

It is usually a pretty big show. Unfortunately, not a lot of SQ competitors the last couple of years.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Bummer. O well.. right now I mostly need feedback from judges


----------

